# Public weight loss diary (I'm pregnant so I need to get serious)



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Or rather, I think I might be. I've been able to tell the three past times before a test would show positive. I know at least once I saw the Doc roll her eyes when I told her I was pregnant even though the test was negative (home test). She was actually so disappointed I was right when she did the ultrasound that she suggested it was surely just a 'grape cluster' not a pregnancy... never asked what a grape cluster is...

Anyway, think I might be pregnant with child number four so it's time to get serious. I gave up caring about my weight and embraced my fatness about three years ago. My blood pressure has always been good, my cholesterol ideal so on and so forth. I am very active and have a goodly amount of strength to me. However, I am 34 now and I'm not going to be doing my pregnancy any good not caring about my intake anymore.

Already gave up drinking. I will consume a high quality stout daily for the positive nutritional value but no more than that. I don't actually smoke often, I only like really good cigars and can rarely justify the cost so that's easy. I have been off coffee for the better part of a year, feel no desire to drink it since I can't have my super fancy high quality kind. (yes, coffee snob!)

The thing that eludes me is the ability to give up the soda. The headaches are pretty bad but that's not the worst of it. I dream of Coke. I am an extreme Coke addict. Just to make clear I mean the soda not the illegal drug-- though sometimes I wonder what is worse. I am a binger too, it's compulsive but I have in past been able to subdue the tendency for extended periods of time. 

Sooo.... Who wants to be my internet therapist? Maybe no one, maybe I can keep myself honest and on track simply by seeing the views tick up.

Here are my stats:

I am 5'4''

My ideal weight is 140 (I am a size 7 at that weight... any less and I start looking like a dairy cow, all bony points) 

If I get back into the weights my ideal weight rises to between 150 and 160

My weight today is: 271 I wear a size 18

So I have 131 pounds to lose. 

And I need to do a good deal of it over the holiday season, while I am pregnant. This is going to be fun. /sarcasm

The plan:

Cut out every processed food I can. If I am going to bake bread or have tortillas I need to grind my wheat and make it from scratch. I will be relying heavily on cheese and milk for the first while, I'm pretty sure to fill up and decrease feelings of deprivation. I will eat meat, nuts, vegetables and fruits. This is going to be expensive because we don't have a good enough garden this year. I expect to lose 4-5 pounds a week if I can be on track and not sacrifice necessary nutrition for the healthful building of a baby. Another motivator for losing this weight is my recent acquisition of horses. I can't in good conscience put myself on a horse's back at my weight. It's not right.

I need to go meditate (read play a violent video game or play with goats) because I am getting seriously anxious.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Okay this morning I weigh in at 268. I am already thinking far too much about the fact that I am not going to get a soda today. I had cut back from 2 litres a day to one of those 1.25$ mountain dew cans they have at the checkout of the grocery. Switching from my preferred Coke to Mountain Dew... I don't think it really helped all that much. It's 8 am and the obsession has started. Lovely.

So it's eggs with cheese for breakfast. I want to figure out a recipe that is fairly low carb using some of the crook necked squash I froze last season to make a kind of casserole. Tomato, squash and cheese, baked so I can have tray of something convenient for lunches. I already keep baked chicken on hand for chicken salads so dinner isn't all that hard-- honestly I usually skip dinner if I eat correctly the rest of the day. I need to have something like Cashews or Almonds to snack on throughout the day.

Here's to day one. :spinsmiley:


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Just an FYI, I lost 10% of my body weight just by giving up soda (diet soda at that) I made no other changes to my diet.
Is your Coke worth 20-30 pounds? (or more)


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

I recommend reading Wheat Belly.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Good for you! I hope that this works- I know I have not had diet pepsi in almost 2 months- and I have not lost any weight- but -BUT- the bloating in my belly is gone... that counts for something I suppose-

can you have a glass of Coke or 2 for a week or so then back to 1 glass?
I would take some excedrine too- to ward off the headaches- withdrawl from caffeine can raise blood pressure so be-careful.... you don't want to do that


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

Becka03 said:


> Good for you! I hope that this works- I know I have not had diet pepsi in almost 2 months- and I have not lost any weight- but -BUT- the bloating in my belly is gone... that counts for something I suppose-
> 
> can you have a glass of Coke or 2 for a week or so then back to 1 glass?
> I would take some excedrine too- to ward off the headaches- withdrawl from caffeine can raise blood pressure so be-careful.... you don't want to do that


Excedrin is a lot of caffeine and just contributes to the caffeine addiction that this woman obviously has!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Brighton said:


> Excedrin is a lot of caffeine and just contributes to the caffeine addiction that this woman obviously has!



Oh I get that- I understand- but cold turkey on caffeine- will put stress on your body and raise BP- if she is pregnant- she doesn't want to do that- 
at least that is what my Dr told me...


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

2 pound ground beef 
1 onion, chopped
1 lb bacon
1/2 cup fresh mushrooms, sliced
dozen eggs 
1 cup mayonnaise 
1 cup cream 
16 ounces cheddar cheese, shredded 
Cook the beef with onions and drain. Mix in crisp bacon pieces. Line bottom of pan or two pans with this mixture about an inch deep. Sprinkle half the cheese over this. Combine all of he other ingredients except for the remaining cheese. Add over the meat and cheese. Add remaining cheese to top of mixture. Cook at 350 for about 45 minutes. Low carb and tastes great.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

I went from 270 to 216 last night since Christmas.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

mnn2501 said:


> Just an FYI, I lost 10% of my body weight just by giving up soda (diet soda at that) I made no other changes to my diet.
> Is your Coke worth 20-30 pounds? (or more)



Well... yes it is... just not right now. My bad habits, in some way is my way of asserting some measure of control over my mortality. Me choosing what contributes to my ultimate demise, if you dig. 

As to the cutting down to a couple of times a week? It really doesn't work well for me. However, me promising myself that I can have a coke in two years once I'm done having baby and breastfeeding and I'm in better physical shape, that turns the addiction into a motivator. (Yes I am psyching myself up to believe that)

The blood pressure issues associated with caffeine withdrawal are just one of the reasons I need it out of my system. I am early on, really early, like maybe two weeks. But as I said, I've never, not in three times been wrong about when I was pregnant. Also, my blood pressure is really, really low usually 105 or so for the top number, can't remember the lower one. My temp runs about 97 degrees too.

Oh and you guys want yet another reason to not have caffine in your life? I actually have benign growths in my breasts. They aren't noticeable to anyone bit me and my doctor but yeah, they are due to extreme caffeine consumption and while they shouldn't ever cause and real issues its rather unpleasant to think about isn't it?

The Excedrin _might_ actually work a bit like they use methadone for heroine addicts. It certainly would at least not be carried into my bloodstream by copious amounts of sugar. 

I have been slowly easing into better habits. I went this year, the first probably in all my life without eating a Cadbury Creme egg. I have taken less and less comfort in binging and gearing myself towards snacking on cheese and nuts instead of chips and candy. It's definitely time to piddle or get off the pot though. 

I certainly appreciate the responses.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Doug I will be making that tomorrow, it sounds most excellent! I have all the ingredients already except the onion.:goodjob:


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

We love it at our house. I do most of the cooking and even the kids (who turned their noses up when I said I was going to make some the first time) ask for it now. It keeps real well. I will make enough to last a few days to a week. I left pepper out. I always use pepper. I don't use salt. You can but I try to stay away from salt. The bacon usually has enough salt in it.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

I am jonesing tonight. Its right about the time I would be sitting here with my one soda for the day. Cold in my hand and sweet on my tongue, the rush of it flowing down my throat and on through all of me. People really don't take me seriously when I tell them I am addicted to soda, they really don't but the combination of high levels of sugar (oh and I prefer the old time Coke or Mountain Dew that has cane sugar) and caffeine has me hooked.

So I need a new obsession. Something else to fixate upon. Out have come the mechanical pencil and the drawing pad. I want to start with a Santa Muerte Owl and see where that takes me. I'm not a good artist but I always keep trying. Really where I shine is calligraphy and heraldic symbols. I at one point sold wooden boxes that I would decorate with geometric designs and heraldic art and Hieroglyphics and such. Didn't make too terribly much but I enjoyed it and the work kept me centered. Maybe I could do that again.

Hey anyone have a sir name to keep me busy with? lol


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Try Perrier (spelling?) water instead of coke. It doesn't taste bad, and has the carbonation REALLY helps calm that coke addiction! 

Mon....former 4+ liter a day drinker....


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

268 this morning as well. Not expecting to see any change for a good three days but its good so see there is definitely no upward change.

Feel okay this morning really. Spent last evening sketching and I have eggs and feta for breakfast, had mushrooms and onions and feta for dinner last night.

Feta was one reason I got goats in the first place, besides the fact that they are awesome. However, I am a complete cheese failure as of yet. Maybe during the 'nesting period' I'll try again with the knowledge gleaned by my past failures to help me make some cheese.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

You should drink coffee. Coffee has lots of water in it and its also an appetite suppressant. Bah humbug if someone says its bad for you. We cook the contents out of a bean.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Having one of those darker days today. You know, little stuff like wondering why I'm here and what the point of it all is. eh, blah, mandatory check in done.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

We all do.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

So, a short time ago we bought hamburger patties at the grocery store, thinking the fact they were already formed and frozen ready to toss on a grill would make them very convenient for our frequent picnic trips to one of the many local parks. It ended up thundering and storming last weekend and the kids were disappointed we couldn't swim because of our lack of desire to end up with roasted people soup. I decided we could have a picnic at home, in the living room instead which to a 3 and 4 year old is cool... the 12 year old was just mildly disappointed and was okay with having a hamburger where he had wi fi connection for his nexus.

I pulled out the hamburger patties from the cooler and my husband set the grill outside to heat up. When I looked at the patties I suddenly doubted their beefiness... they had a weird grayish tone to them and when I picked them up, taking into account they were frozen, felt a bit off too. I had a sudden desire to read the ingredient list seems like the beefy portion of the 'hamburger' was beef heart. Eh not so bad really, but then the ingredients include stuff like 'textured soy protien'-- say what? I have three growing boys, I'm not a fan of feeding them plant estrogens. 

But what's one soy beef offal burger? So I warned the husband he might want to take a look at the ingredient list for the burgers so he wasn't expecting something actually burger like when he received it on his plate. He shrugged and said, "It'll be like a McDonald's burger then."

I continued with my routine, sprinkled salt and pepper on the outside of the patty and grilled them up.

They did not taste like Mc Donald's burgers. Far more chemically and whoa salty. Now for the last week I have been trying to make them palatable for consumption. I thought, well what better to make chemical soy offal patties into but Salisbury steak! It was passable but that's about all (the gravy was awesome.) And yesterday I decided to go the taco bell route. I chopped up some patties added water and mexican seasonings, some oregano, chili powder, paprika and cumin. The patties fell apart and turned into a grainy soup and I added about a pound and a half of sharp cheddar and and pepper jack and made burritos with some tapatio and refried beans. It was actually pretty okay.

Moral of the story? If it's really cheap, you should probably have to put quotes around the term hamburger on your packaging.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I have not read all the post, but being I have lost 42lbs in the last 3 1/2 months I thought I would mention a few things I do/have done. I eat the same things I have always eat but I have cut the portion size down alot and continue cutting more as time goes on. 
My Wife is a Great cook and that is not a help(LOL) but I still enjoy her cooking. Example--Instead of eating 4 fried porkchops and a big plate of rice and brown gravy with vegetables--I cut down to 2 chops and a 1/2 plate of rice and gravy and some vegetables. Cut pepsi out alot and cut back on everything I eat. Then as I started loosing some weight, when she would fix me a plate for a meal sometimes I will divide everything on the plate in 1/2 with my fork---eat 1/2 of whats on the plate and wrap the rest and put it in the fridge, then in a few hours when I get hungry again I will reheat the "rest" of the plate and eat it. If I had eat all that was on the plate in the beginning I would still get hungry again in about the same amount of time---so dividing the plate helps alot for me.

We divide chips and snacks into small portions too-----so instead of grabbing a big bag of chips say and setting in front of the TV----grab a pint size ziplock bag of chips(you can reuse the bags). Leave the rest in the pantry. Look at the bag as you sit down and say to yourself---This is ALL I am eating of these tonight--eat them slow and enjoy them. In a little time you can eat a bag every other night or cut the amount down in the bag even smaller.
This is working for me, I only have 10 more pounds to loose to get to where I want to be---then I hope to stay at that weight------I sure feel better!!


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Those are some great tips. I definitely need to reduce my eating capacity. I can put away a whole lot before feeling full. I am not exaggerating to say I can eat an entire large pizza on my own... and its not because I feel hungry. In fact, I hardly ever feel hungry.

Simply putting on one's plate what they would usually have and cutting it in half sounds like a good tip!


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Check in for Monday August, 26th, 268 lbs. Not losing anything yet but I am really trying hard to keep the soda at bay. I haven't had any so far... but I am not eating correctly yet. Cutting things out and back but not really on track yet.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

HMR. It's healthy.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

http://www.google.com/#fp=29b6f7fe47792c02&q=physicians+health+mountain+home+ar


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah, that system is too high carb for me. If I go low calorie instead of low carb well, let's say life gets really unpleasant for people around me. I can't handle it and it puts a strain on my system. I can't do a diet with things like english peas or carrots or potatoes in it. Too many empty calories, I end up feeling like I am starving. And that leads to binging.

It's the low carb whole food route for me!


----------



## KeepingItAtHome (Jun 17, 2013)

You need to be very careful with weight loss while pregnant. It's important that you are getting enough calories to sustain the pregnancy (2000-3000 depending on activity level). Your plan of low carb whole food is good, though remember you do still need carbs, just not the empty processed kind. Fruits and veggies are carbs. 
I would suggest increasing the number of times you eat a day (6-8) and that everything you put in your mouth be a protein, a fruit or a veggie, rare treats of whole grains. Make sure you are getting plenty of good fats, avacodos, nuts, fish, grass fed beef. When you cut something out like coke you need to replace it with a healthy alternative or you'll just continue to crave it. Sugar cravings usually mean you're not getting enough protein or fat. If your mood starts getting erratic you're probably not getting enough fat. Protein is the building block for everything, you're baby's over all health depends on you getting enough protein to take care of you both. 
A food diary may help with the binging, often there is emotional ties to binges and keeping a diary can help you identify those so you can short circuit them in the future.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

CraterCove said:


> Yeah, that system is too high carb for me. If I go low calorie instead of low carb well, let's say life gets really unpleasant for people around me. I can't handle it and it puts a strain on my system. I can't do a diet with things like english peas or carrots or potatoes in it. Too many empty calories, I end up feeling like I am starving. And that leads to binging.
> 
> It's the low carb whole food route for me!


If you are speaking of gas. Well that is a side effect of this diet. If you can make it two weeks, then you can make it 13. Its a lot of fruits, veggies, shakes, and entrees. The shakes can have diet rootbeer and diet orange. I love the shakes. You can eat all you can hold of fruits and veggies and lose weight. The slogan is more is better. If you are hungry then eat something and drink plenty of water. But eat whats allowed. Its called staying in the box. Its one of the healthiest diets Ive ever done and I did low carb too. I lost my energy on it. This diet gives you energy. It has a lot of bean content. Best thing about it. I know several people that did it and everyone lost dramatic amounts of weight. Several got off their high blood pressure meds and the ones that were diabetic got tons better. I don't know of anyone that gained weight or wasn't healthier.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

No, not really considering gas, I mean I get murderous on low calorie diets. 

I am just the opposite, when I go strict low carb and I am riding the ketosis wave I have too much energy to sleep. I go from being the type of person who can sleep for 14 hrs a day to barely needing 5 hrs. I am definitely a carnivore, if my meat intake is restricted I get really mean. To note, it is absolutely necessary to drink lots of water and you should not stay in ketosis for extended periods of time, it is meant as an emergency fuel source not a long term thing-- one hardly wants to contract gout or increase the chance of damaging their kidney function. However, it is, in my opinion, the most efficient means of fast weight loss.

On another note, if I was pregnant I'm not anymore. I was about two weeks late but my cycle has now restarted. Took the opportunity to have a couple of glasses of wine but it's actually made me feel more determined to lose weight. What if me being this overweight would make it more difficult to even conceive? 

I'd like to have another child. I'd like to have two more, I kind of feel like 5 is my limit though. I have three now and I enjoy the boys every day, I love watching them grow and learn and play. There is nothing that gives me more satisfaction. And the days when I stare into the abyss it's their need of me that keeps me firmly planted on this side.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow, okay so I broke down and had a Coke today. The feeling I have is akin to euphoria. It has been just over a week and having a 12 oz Coke... let me try and explain to you what it does to me.

I'll admit to being a generally negative person. I spend a lot of time considering the swirls as the water circles the drain. I have played with nihilism and I think I've won, most of the time. But that manner of thinking, it sinks it from time to time and you feel dishonest not to consider it. Most days I find a Nihilistic approach freeing. If there really is nothing but what I decide is important, well, what do i consider important?

My children. They are foremost in my mind. I want for them to be cared for and to know love and to be encouraged towards independent thought and to hold free will to be of import above all else.

Beyond that, beyond my progeny what do I consider important? That is a difficult question. Who am I? Who do I believe god is? Do I believe in anything besides serendipity? Is there, in the higher purpose any room for me once my children are self sustaining? Do I believe I am capable of looking upon the face of god? Am I ready for what I will see there?

Tommy do you hear me? Tommy do you see me? 

Who am I? Is that important? Why? Why is my outlook so bleak? Why is my outlook so free? Am I Agori? Am I nihilist? Am I a follower of Crowley or Levin? Am I Christian and considering all of those other values at the same time? Or am I simply stupid.

Stupid is easier. Stupid is at least sound and trustworthy. Stupid is safe.

Maybe I would just like to resign. Maybe I don't want to be a part of the grand experiment of Yahweh. Maybe I'd rather be a mudperson.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

And all this because 12 ozs of coke? You sure it wasn't 12 grams?


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Doug Hodges said:


> And all this because 12 ozs of coke? You sure it wasn't 12 grams?


Is there a difference? IS THERE?!

Seriously I am no longer certain.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Well I will be busy over the long weekend so I'll likely not get to the computer again until Monday evening. I think I'll be just fine, my motivation seems to be enough that I don't feel like having any more soda today. Maybe I am on the verge of convincing myself it can actually be just an occasional treat?


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

So still at 168. Today is Wednesday and I want to really try and see what I can do in a week. Weighing daily is making my charting too jagged I need to restrict myself to a weekly weigh and judge progress from there.

No sodas, no bread, no pasta... Why on earth is a fresh apple so much more expensive than the equivalent weight is super processed apple pie in a box? All the more reason to keep working on Homesteading isn't it?


----------

